# ALVISE



## MAESE PELMA (3 Ago 2021)

*EL P00TO ALVISE ESTÁ TO LOCO*


----------



## MAESE PELMA (3 Ago 2021)




----------



## MAESE PELMA (3 Ago 2021)




----------



## ULTRAPACO (3 Ago 2021)

ojojojojojjojojojojojojojoo puto amo


----------



## MAESE PELMA (3 Ago 2021)




----------



## Coviban (3 Ago 2021)

Es un grande. Al mafioso ese le ha destrozado la vida ya. Si hubiera 3 o 4 como él, las cosas cambiarían.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (3 Ago 2021)




----------



## MAESE PELMA (3 Ago 2021)

PVTOS SOCIALISTAS HIJOS DE POOTA


----------



## El Diente de Echenique (3 Ago 2021)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> PVTOS SOCIALISTAS HIJOS DE POOTA




Juasjuasjuas


----------



## Mitrofán 2 (3 Ago 2021)

Con Abalos tendria mas cuidado...ese si lo veo capaz de darle un "susto"


----------



## fluffy (3 Ago 2021)

Alvise es de lo mejor que le ha pasado a España en los últimos años


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (3 Ago 2021)

Me da pena la mujer del tal Óscar Puente


----------



## MAESE PELMA (3 Ago 2021)

una pregunta: esta gente no pilla er cobi o qué?


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (3 Ago 2021)

Yo solo se, que su primito es un jefazo del Real Valladolid, cosas de la familia.


----------



## tocafa (3 Ago 2021)

Fan número uno de Alvise.
Al Inda le da porque es un putero y mafioso, además de peperro de mierda.
Al alcalde de Valladolid porque es un putero y vive como un rico a costa de robar impuestos.
La pena es que le van a cerrar Twitter, porque en Twitter no puedes denunciar a un político ya que son intocables. 
Puedes apoyar y alentar violencia contra los demás (como hacen los desechos humanos como Kichi, Monedero o Echenique) pero destapar mierdas de políticos y mafiosos no porque te chapan la cuenta.


----------



## fluffy (3 Ago 2021)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Me da pena la mujer del tal Óscar Puente



Hará un par de semanas leí que su hija había llegado muy alto en un programa de estos de talentos que hay ahora. En ese momento te das cuenta de que está gentuza tiene hijos y lo van a pagar mal. Da pena por la niña, que tenga que tragarse el terremoto familiar que estará ocurriendo en su familia.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (3 Ago 2021)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Me da pena la mujer del tal Óscar Puente



Jajajjaja, cómo que no lo sabía. Jajaja


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (3 Ago 2021)

Alvise ahora mismo es la ostia. Espero que no lo eliminen


----------



## lacuentaatras (3 Ago 2021)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> *EL P00TO ALVISE ESTÁ TO LOCO*




Sí, le sigo y últimamente está desatadísimo. Este me dejo ojiplatico...

Es Brutal


----------



## lacuentaatras (3 Ago 2021)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Me da pena la mujer del tal Óscar Puente




coorporativismo genárico?

Piensas mal no solo cuando ves pelotas en el horizonte?...

Ella, probablemente o era aun más choriza que él, o una aprovechada más....o la tipica que se lia con el tonto-mantecas, y llora y pide paguitas cuando las pegan...

Nenazas!


(pero bueno, almenos tienes buenos sentimiento)...Pero madura coño!

edit...
Veo tu firma y ...

Confieso: ayer tambien me daba pena ella.....

pero luego pensando conclui, con mala defensa para ella, que ella era cooperadora necesaria de los lios de él, compañera necesaria de los viajes en yate y un ritmo de vida fuera de sus posibilidades......se explica solo, pero esta es otra historia...


----------



## optimistic1985 (3 Ago 2021)

A la mujer del Puente ni le importa que su marido haga esas cosas, en un par de semanas toca irse en el yate.


----------



## brotes_verdes (3 Ago 2021)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Me da pena la mujer del tal Óscar Puente



Esa cerda ha vivido feliz hasta ahora de lo robado por su marido.

Antes de la humillacion publica, ella se reia de los remeros mientras disfrutaba dandose la gran vida

Yo me alegro de todo lo mal que este pasando esa parásita.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (3 Ago 2021)

Jodee pues la mujer está bien buena

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pat Garrett (3 Ago 2021)

alvise, píllate un antibalas o habla con aynrandiano


----------



## Urquiza (3 Ago 2021)

Ayer estuve leyendo sus últimos tweets y me quedé alucinado.

Pero alucinado porque viviendo en un estercolero de país controlado por la mafia política, es verdaderamente un milagro que Alvise o alguien de su familia (para callarlo) no haya aparecido aún en una bolsa de basura.

O es realmente un tipo afortunado o los que le pasan la info son aún más mafiosos que con los que se está metiendo.


----------



## Wasi (3 Ago 2021)

Brvvvvvvtal


----------



## elbaranda (3 Ago 2021)

Lo de Puente y Abalos es tan sórdido que da miedo, con sus puterios, resorts, coches de lujo y guardalespaldas .

Apesta a Royuela. A ver qe nos cuenta el militante del PSOE voodoo/Blitzo


----------



## Lumpen (3 Ago 2021)

Sigue llorando en el ignore.


----------



## jotace (3 Ago 2021)

¡Brootal la pillada al corrupto!!


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Ago 2021)

La misma fuente que la de esta _otra verdad tuya_:


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Ago 2021)

Sigo sin ver la condena de esa _otra verdad tuya_



ciberecovero dijo:


> La misma fuente que la de esta _otra verdad tuya_:


----------



## randomizer (3 Ago 2021)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Ago 2021)

ciberecovero dijo:


> Sigo sin ver la condena de esa _otra verdad tuya_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2021)

Joderrrrrrrrr.......te repites mas que la morcilla de Burgos joio.......anda y vete a dormir y te pones la foto en la mesita de Alvise......


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## arehucas (4 Ago 2021)

Pat Garrett dijo:


> alvise, píllate un antibalas o habla con aynrandiano



Ese pibe va a terminar muy mal.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (4 Ago 2021)

Alvise parece estar convirtiéndose en alguien extremadamente incómodo para la mafia política.
Lástima que España esté llena de lamebotas y manginazos que prefieren bajar cabeza ante estos hdp.

El pueblo español es indigno de alguien como Alvise, que se la juega para destapar estos escandalazos.

Espero que tenga un buen seguro de vida en forma de "dead man's switch", porque esto hdp son capaces de todo, y lo único que los va a parar es que Alvise tenga algo gordo guardado esperando a salir en caso de "muerte accidental"


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (4 Ago 2021)

A Alvise se la colaron con el PCR de Illa (por cierto se negó a hacerse la prueba en TV, prueba que estaba vacunado ya). El hecho que retire el twit es una forma de reconocer que la cagó. Pero sobre lo que saca del mafioso del alcalde sociata de Valladolid y del chuloputas de Abalos, no puedes hacer otra cosa que callarte porque las fotos hablan por si mismas. Ese es el tipo de líderes que fascinan a la izquierda, chuloputas.


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (4 Ago 2021)

Como Antonio Maestre con el experto Lacambra y que replicaron Público, El Plural (nido de sociatas), y la mayoría de digitales zurdos.


----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2021)

Queda todo dicho----puto panfleto.......


----------



## Hasta_los_huevos_ (4 Ago 2021)

Me cuesta creer que siendo un remero defiendas como alcaldes de ciudades vivan como ricos a costa del dinero de los demas, en serio, putas, coches de lujo, favores de empresas privadas jodiendo la competitividad en el mercado el cual beneficia al consumidor..etc... Enserio reflexiona de la casta que vive a tu costa sin dar palo al agua, un tio para tener dinero deberia o crear una empresa y triunfar arriesgando su patrimonio o trabajar y ahorrar como un cabron, nunca a costa de los impuestos como hacen estos mafiosos. Que el alvise haya dicho alguna mentira pues seguramente, que te haya mostrado a un chorizo condiciendo un mercedes de 160.000 euros tambien, y eso bastaria aunque el tal alvise fuera un ulllltra derechista como lo califica el enlace que pones tu.


----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2021)

Grande Alvise:   




@Alvisepf
·
Aug 3

Cuando penséis que quizá me exceda contra algún político del PSOE... ... recordad que se gastaban el dinero de los parados en putas y cocaína, que han secuestrado la Justicia y Televisión, que han ocultado 100.000 muertos y que han suspendido ilegalmente derechos fundamentales.


----------



## SrPurpuron (4 Ago 2021)

Menudo huelebraguetas, va a terminar como Luis Mariñas.


----------



## Coviban (4 Ago 2021)

Vivimos en una democracia donde para informar sobre determinados temas tienes que ocultar tu identidad. Igual que pasaba en la edad Media o en el franquismo.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (4 Ago 2021)

TETITASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSOCIALISTAS SIN COBI ÑIMI ÑAM


----------



## Hasta_los_huevos_ (4 Ago 2021)

Pero que es igual, que es como si mañana el demagogo de antonio maestre cualga una foto de abascal metiendose una raya de cocaina, me voy a poner a criticar que el tal periodista esta pagado por podemos o lo que sea?, la cuestion es ver la mierda de sistema el cual se financia con impuestos que nos quitan todos los dias, cuando compras el pan, cuando echas gasolina, por tener una casa. A no ser claro que tu seas otro que come de la extorsion del estado a los ciudadanos claro.


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## Karlb (4 Ago 2021)




----------



## ciberecovero (4 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## Chortina de Humo (4 Ago 2021)

Esta desatao


----------



## Hasta_los_huevos_ (4 Ago 2021)

Y como lo han hecho los de derechas tu tambien, osea que vas a seguir colo un hincha de futbol, bueno pues nada.


----------



## damnit (4 Ago 2021)

Es un grande Alvise, yo ya le he dado alguna propinilla alguna vez e nforma de donación, si hubiera 1000 como él este país se enderezaba rápido.

Eso sí, creo que no es consciente de la mafia criminal con la que se enfrenta... un día le van a causar un accidente, y me jodería mucho, pero estoy convencido de que en los sótanos de Ferraz están pensando cómo deshacerse de él, no me cabe duda


----------



## elbaranda (4 Ago 2021)

¿Cuánto tiempo de vida le queda al tuitero Alvise Pérez?


----------



## Chortina de Humo (4 Ago 2021)

Yo creo que tiene a gente detras cubriendole las espaldas, de no ser asi no hablaria con esa libertad.
Le esta dando las vacaciones al de Valladolid


----------



## rejon (5 Ago 2021)

Vamos ni en sueños se lo quita de en medio......


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (5 Ago 2021)

A esa Laura Soria me la follaba con furia, iba a darle placer como no se lo han dado en su p vida.


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## rejon (5 Ago 2021)

LIBERTAD absoluta con mayusculas, palabra sagrada, y la de prensa en España no existe, todos son vendidos, manipulan, censuran y mienten de forma obscena, saldran al rescate todos ellos de sus oscuros pactos remunerados del silencio.

Mafia mediatica. Alvise es libertad y verdad


----------



## tocafa (5 Ago 2021)

Ya están los mercenarios de medios peperros como ABC o El Mundo, tirando mierda contra Alvise.

Sobre todo el peperro de mierda Jorge Bustos, que esta en El Mundo o la COPE con el único mérito de ser peperro.


----------



## rejon (5 Ago 2021)

Lo malo y lo pésimo, es que gracias a los medios de desinformación , sobornados con nuestro dinero, muchos crucifican a Alvise.... . Saben como hacerlo, no hay duda.


----------



## ransomraff (5 Ago 2021)

A ver si Alvise nos arroja luz sobre quién paga a Biltzo


----------



## Archibald (5 Ago 2021)

Contra el sociata no hay que tener piedad, hay que despellejarlos a ellos y a sus putas familias.


----------



## Archibald (5 Ago 2021)

fluffy dijo:


> Hará un par de semanas leí que su hija había llegado muy alto en un programa de estos de talentos que hay ahora. En ese momento te das cuenta de que está gentuza tiene hijos y lo van a pagar mal. Da pena por la niña, que tenga que tragarse el terremoto familiar que estará ocurriendo en su familia.



Que se joda la hija, la mujer y la madre que los parió. La PSOE es cancer, no hay que tener piedad con ninguno ni con sus allegados.


----------



## Archibald (5 Ago 2021)

En las parejas sociatas es normal ponerse cuernos. La mujer del alcalde corrupto, coquero y putero de Valladolid estará encantada mientras le sigan llegando los dineros que su marido roba.


----------



## rejon (5 Ago 2021)

¿Qué pasa? ¿Es que por ser de izquierdas no vas a poder ir en un Mercedes de más de 180.000 euros que está a nombre de una empresa a la que le has dado subvenciones?


----------



## rascachapas (5 Ago 2021)

No veas como salen los “periodistas” a sueldo del PSOE a defender a sus corruptos. ¿Que pinta el de FACUA en temas políticos? Ya solo falta que salga el Javier Ruiz para tener el trio de soplapollas


----------



## rejon (5 Ago 2021)

Lo del Mercedes de 170.000€ del alcalde de Valladolid te hace gracia hasta que te das cuenta que es muy probable que lo hayas pagado tú.


----------



## reformador sin zorra idea (5 Ago 2021)

rejon dijo:


> Lo del Mercedes de 170.000€ del alcalde de Valladolid te hace gracia hasta que te das cuenta que es muy probable que lo hayas pagado tú.



a mi eso me la suda la verdad, la corrupcion de este estercolero es sistemica, masiva y no tiene remedio ya.

lo que me nutre es que le han reventado el matrimonio y espera no le caiga viogen que lo deje temblando.

eso si que me nutre. si no sufren en lo economico, por lo menos que paguen en lo personal


ewl mercedes¿

pffff uno de 50.000 que tenemos asi o peor. españa es casi un narcoestado a niveles de corrupcion. en el mundo civilizado solo nos supera italia.
lo que hace este lo hace el 90% de los politicos a escala desde el concejal del pueblo mas perdido de huesca hasta el presidente de gobierno, jefe de la mafia poliitico-funcionaral.


----------



## tv eye (5 Ago 2021)

Todo mi apoyo a Alvise, pero soy realista: aunque sacase a toda la cúpula del PSOE en una orgía con niñas de 12 años y kilos de farlopa, no pasaría absolutamente nada. Este país está tan podrido que ya ni la verdad importa. Han corrompido todo hasta los cimientos.


----------



## Pajirri (5 Ago 2021)

En este estercolero de pais, solo nos queda justicia contra los corruptos.







en cualquier calle, en sus casas... no estaran a salvo.


----------



## rejon (5 Ago 2021)

Si quieres conocer todos los detalles del caso del alcalde de Valladolid y su coche de 170.000€, esta noche no te pierdas el documental de Antonio Ferreras donde se hablará de la juventud del podólogo de Franco.


----------



## ueee3 (5 Ago 2021)

Pero ese tío de dónde saca toda la información? Hasta sabía que el tipo estaba pagando en efectivo en las tiendecitas. Menuda red tiene montada no?


----------



## rejon (5 Ago 2021)

El alcalde de Valladolid fue pillado conduciendo un coche de 170k que estaba nombre de una empresa cuyo gerente era su secretario particular y ha declarado que no sabía quien era el propietario del coche. 

En Progrelandia dicen que el culpable es Alvise por denunciar los hechos.


----------



## SrPurpuron (5 Ago 2021)

Mucho se queja pero sus modales no son muy distintos a los que tienen a los que denuncia. Suena incluso hasta personal.


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Ago 2021)

Alvise Pérez: tres días seguidos de 'trending topic'
dando caña a los socialistas Puente y Ábalos​

• 04 ago 2021

*Periodista Digital*

Si por algo es conocido el alcalde socialista de Valladolid, además de por insultar a troche y moche, es por la gran vida que en apariencia se pega.

El verano en que Óscar Puente no aparece a bordo de un yate de lujo en aguas del Mediterráneo, lo hace encaramado a un bólido de alta gama, de esos que cuestan menos de 170.000 euros.

El socialista Puente está siendo investigado por cohecho, pero la cosa va muy lenta.

Lo que marcha a toda velocidad son las revelaciones que hace Alvise Pérez en redes sociales:

Alvise, un sevillano que acaba de cumplir 31 años, es un fenómeno: tiene 220.000 seguidores en Twitter y 180.000 en Instagram.

No deja a nadie indiferente. Los hay que lo adoran y muchos que le profesan un odio sarraceno.

A él, se la 'bufa'.

Desde hace tres días, Alvise Pérez es trending topic, gracias a lo que va revelando sobre el alcalde Puente y el exministro Ábalos, ambos peces gordos del PSOE.


----------



## porromtrumpero (5 Ago 2021)

rejon dijo:


> El alcalde de Valladolid fue pillado conduciendo un coche de 170k que estaba nombre de una empresa cuyo gerente era su secretario particular y ha declarado que no sabía quien era el propietario del coche.
> 
> En Progrelandia dicen que el culpable es Alvise por denunciar los hechos.



Pues esto se va a poner interesante



@MAESE PELMA


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (6 Ago 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Pero ese tío de dónde saca toda la información? Hasta sabía que el tipo estaba pagando en efectivo en las tiendecitas. Menuda red tiene montada no?



Yo creo que del propio PSOE. Los que estén resentidos por traiciones de cualquier tipo. Puede que hasta la propia mujer del alcalde ese le esté enviando pruebas, como el título cutre que posteó más tarde Alvise en su twitter.


----------



## perrosno (6 Ago 2021)

Mis dies, con dos cojones!!!!


----------



## rascachapas (6 Ago 2021)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Yo creo que del propio PSOE. Los que estén resentidos por traiciones de cualquier tipo. Puede que hasta la propia mujer del alcalde ese le esté enviando pruebas, como el título cutre que posteó más tarde Alvise en su twitter.



Eso mismo pensé yo. La mujer se entera que se la pega con la fulana rumana, esta le pone detectives para seguirlo y le pasa información a Alvise. Luego Alvise pide perdón a la mujer en RRSS como si ella no supiera nada para que no sospechen de ella.


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## W.T.F. (6 Ago 2021)

Me resulta ingenuo que todavía se crea en izquierdas y derechas, cuando todos los políticos, por la noche, visten el mismo mandil.

No os habéis planteado que sea la voz del "fuego amigo". Cuando se mete con el psoe la información viene de dentro y con el pp más de lo mismo. 
Los políticos son grandes expertos del navajazo trapero, cuidado a quien molestas o quien quiere tu cargo.


----------



## uberales (6 Ago 2021)

Lo de las camareras, ¿no es un vídeo de una rubia diciendo que era un cerdo? Es de hace un par de meses.


----------



## OYeah (6 Ago 2021)

Hace un par de dias un forero lo dijo: el mejor negocio en España ahora mismo es el de la extorsión, por la enorme cantidad de sinverguenzas con cosas que esconder.

Eso sí, sabiendo que te la juegas.

Lo mejor siempre es hacerlo de forma Anonymous. Assange os lo explicaria detalladamente.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (6 Ago 2021)

Vaya moral quien siga remando en este puto pais


----------



## rejon (6 Ago 2021)

Alvise Pérez: tres días seguidos de 'trending topic' dando caña a los socialistas Puente y Ábalos


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## OYeah (6 Ago 2021)

Este va a acabar mal. Ni Jesus Gil pudo con ellos, a este pobre diablo lo van a crujir.


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## -Galaiko (6 Ago 2021)

Mis dieses al periodista, eso es lo que debe hacer el periodismo, sacar a la luz las mierdas del poder, no defenderlo y ser su altavoz.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (6 Ago 2021)

Va a tener que buscarse algún pisito en Andorra o Portugal, se está ganando demasiadas antipatías.

Es un tipo que no trago, pero al Cesar lo que es del Cesar, y tiene los huevos como melones. No sé si se da cuenta de que vivir en un país mafioso como España y hacer lo que él hace es comenzar la cuenta atrás hasta que puedan liquidarte de alguna u otra forma.

Pero sí, esto se supone que era el trabajo de los periodistas antes de que se convirtiesen en simples funcionarios a sueldo de la izquierda.


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## fvckCatalonia (7 Ago 2021)

Me extranya que aun no lo hayan baneado de Twitter. Mi opinion es que en la PSOE hay diversas facciones, y una utiliza a Alvise para hacer la guerra contra la otra.


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## cinamomo (7 Ago 2021)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



Yo no entiendo de coches, pero el emblema del volante ¿no es de un Alfa Romeo?
Si me equivoco pido disculpas.


----------



## tv eye (7 Ago 2021)

cinamomo dijo:


> Yo no entiendo de coches, pero el emblema del volante ¿no es de un Alfa Romeo?
> Si me equivoco pido disculpas.



El segundo video es de coña, se ve que no lo has visto. Sale un gitano diciendo ''aqui huele a coño''. Es un Alfa como podría haber sido un Seat Ibiza.


----------



## birdland (7 Ago 2021)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



Le dejan ( o dan ) un coche de 170000€ y no sabe quién ????????? 
Les da igual todo


----------



## cinamomo (7 Ago 2021)

tv eye dijo:


> El segundo video es de coña, se ve que no lo has visto. Sale un gitano diciendo ''aqui huele a coño''. Es un Alfa como podría haber sido un Seat Ibiza.



Gracias por la aclaración. Cuando me he dado cuenta he preferido no borrar el mensaje.


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## Jeb Stuart (8 Ago 2021)

EStoy esperando un combo entre Murciano Encabronao y Alvise, eso si, ya puede Dani Esteve hacerles la seguridad "pro-bono"


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## rejon (8 Ago 2021)

Ya me están tocando demasiado la moral con el tema Alvise. Ahora parece que hay que exigir más rigor periodístico a un tuitero que a los medios de información. 

Estoy alucinando. Que vengan Lo País, La Secta, La Cadena Ser, RTVE y el resto de la pocilga mediática no tiene nombre.


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## reformador sin zorra idea (9 Ago 2021)

JOJOJOJO PUTO CRACK JODER.


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## El amigo (9 Ago 2021)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



Este twit si es una gilipollez


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## subvencionados (16 Ago 2021)

Gracias por tu trabajo ciberecovero


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## OYeah (18 Ago 2021)

Me gustaria trabajar para este tipo.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (18 Ago 2021)

Alvise Pérez (@Alvisepf) twitteó: El ex-ministro @AbalosMeco está justo ahora alojado en Hotel Sofitel de la lujosa ciudad de Sipopo (exclusivo para ricos)

No ha pisado banco alguno porque no está en Guinea Ecuatorial para lavar dinero sino para hacer negocios.

No publico fotos por recomendación de mis abogados 







Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## Sandy Ravage (21 Ago 2021)

El Diente de Echenique dijo:


> Juasjuasjuas



El diente de Echenique se parece al propio Echenique. Es como una recursión fractal hasta el infinito.


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## Roedr (26 Ago 2021)

la zorra esa no es su mujer? jajajaja Qué grande Alvise!


----------



## Roedr (26 Ago 2021)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Me da pena la mujer del tal Óscar Puente



A mí no, de estar con él seguro que es tan asquerosa como él. No tiene nada que no merezca.

Las mujeres decentes se apartan de estos mal bichos.


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## Roedr (26 Ago 2021)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



Así es, lo de los medios 'de derecha' con pinocho Almeida da asco-pena.


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## Barruno (30 Ago 2021)

Se la ha jodido él solito.
Ésto le ha venido por corrupto. Si hubiera sido decente en su trabajo Alvise no se habria metido mas allá.
Cabe recordar que todo vino por lo del coche.... y éso no era un tema personal sino mas bien de corrupción política.


----------



## Barruno (30 Ago 2021)

rejon dijo:


> ¿Qué pasa? ¿Es que por ser de izquierdas no vas a poder ir en un Mercedes de más de 180.000 euros que está a nombre de una empresa a la que le has dado subvenciones?



Per ejjj que Alvise dice cosas perjonales y éso no pueee ser jombre!!!!


----------



## Barruno (30 Ago 2021)

porromtrumpero dijo:


> Pues esto se va a poner interesante
> 
> 
> 
> @MAESE PELMA



Que huevos tiene el tio. Como el Empire State.
Eso son amenazas como una catedral. Pero contará con que el arcarde no tendrá huebos para querellarle.


----------



## Barruno (30 Ago 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Hace un par de dias un forero lo dijo: el mejor negocio en España ahora mismo es el de la extorsión, por la enorme cantidad de sinverguenzas con cosas que esconder.
> 
> Eso sí, sabiendo que te la juegas.
> 
> Lo mejor siempre es hacerlo de forma Anonymous. Assange os lo explicaria detalladamente.



Imaginate como una asociacion discreta (que no secreta) puede extorsionar a un presidente del gobierno que se casa con un trabelo que ha conocido en una sauna gay....

Es que lejos de ser un handicap, si no tienes cosas para extorsionarte, la Logia de turno es que ni se fija en ti.
Está claro que alguien casto y puro, que se pueda ir de rositas, no van a coger. Tienen que pillarte por los huevos para confiar en ti, sopena de acabar contigo en cinco segundos.

Así está el patio.


----------



## Carles Lòpes (30 Ago 2021)

Puede ser que ni en vacaciones desconecta y se tiene que llevar a la secretaria. De toda la vida.


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## fluffy (1 Sep 2021)

Y se puede decir dónde está? Porque lleva desaparecido al menos tres días.


----------



## lacuentaatras (1 Sep 2021)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​




del "palo", menuda mierda de astilla le ha salido


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## rejon (2 Sep 2021)

fluffy dijo:


> Y se puede decir dónde está? Porque lleva desaparecido al menos tres días.



A Alvise le han cogido los guardaespaldas de Ábalos y Oscar Puente en un callejón a oscuras… mala pinta…


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## fluffy (2 Sep 2021)

rejon dijo:


> A Alvise le han cogido los guardaespaldas de Ábalos y Oscar Puente en un callejón a oscuras… mala pinta…



Yo no estaría tranquilo sabiendo que Abalos y su macarra me tienen en el punto de mira.
Y menos aún cuando ha ido a por Dolores Delgado. 

A lo tonto está desaparecido desde el domingo.


----------



## ismael120 (2 Sep 2021)

Vi que ya hace años desapareció 4 dias y se montó una parecida a esta.


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## OYeah (5 Sep 2021)

Era todo marketing, desaparecer por unos dias con un cliff hanger.

Va directo al ignore, "periodistas" que me importan una mierda.


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## birdland (6 Sep 2021)

Alvise entre la caña que le mete al psoe y que es el único que habla alto y claro sobre lo que pasa con el Islam se está jugando la vida 

veremos quien lleva la culpa cuando desaparezca


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## Coviban (6 Sep 2021)

Barruno dijo:


> Imaginate como una asociacion discreta (que no secreta) puede extorsionar a un presidente del gobierno que se casa con un trabelo que ha conocido en una sauna gay....
> 
> Es que lejos de ser un handicap, si no tienes cosas para extorsionarte, la Logia de turno es que ni se fija en ti.
> Está claro que alguien casto y puro, que se pueda ir de rositas, no van a coger. Tienen que pillarte por los huevos para confiar en ti, sopena de acabar contigo en cinco segundos.
> ...



Por eso se cargaron a Rivera. Tener un tío así en el gobierno es un peligro. Prefieren a gente como Sánchez e Iglesias.


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## AssGaper (6 Sep 2021)

birdland dijo:


> Alvise entre la caña que le mete al psoe y que es el único que habla alto y claro sobre lo que pasa con el Islam se está jugando la vida
> 
> veremos quien lleva la culpa cuando desaparezca



Luego tienes la Sexta y su Wyoming que es lo mismo a lo que Alvise hace pero más enfermizo y asediando y regurgitando casos del PP y la derecha si no hay casos.
Quien no se de cuenta de esta anomalía, tiene un problema de fanatismo ideológico o es ciego.


----------



## Urquattro (6 Sep 2021)

AssGaper dijo:


> Luego tienes la Sexta y su Wyoming que es lo mismo a lo que Alvise hace pero más enfermizo y asediando y regurgitando casos del PP y la derecha si no hay casos.
> Quien no se de cuenta de esta anomalía, tiene un problema de fanatismo ideológico o es ciego.



Como por desgracia el PP es un cero a la izquierda y no hay casos notorios, sacan cosas de Aznar, Aguirre, Cifuentes, etc...

De aquí a nada, se ponen con Fraga y Franco.

Mola eso de ver la paja en el ojo ajeno y no la viga en el propio.


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Sep 2021)

fluffy dijo:


> Hará un par de semanas leí que su hija había llegado muy alto en un programa de estos de talentos que hay ahora. En ese momento te das cuenta de que está gentuza tiene hijos y lo van a pagar mal. Da pena por la niña, que tenga que tragarse el terremoto familiar que estará ocurriendo en su familia.



Los hijos de Olvido Hormigos.
Y crees que a ella le importa?


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## John Rambo (6 Sep 2021)

Está sacando mierda a camiones.


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## Dj Puesto (6 Sep 2021)

A día de hoy lo cierto es que nada se sabe que opina la mujer de oscar puente de que se vaya de zorras.


----------



## feldene flash (6 Sep 2021)

parece que el bufon que se iba de amigo de cierta gentuza ya no hace tanta gracia

ahora solo espumea en redes , lo unico que sabe hacer 

a ver cuanto dura


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## Decipher (6 Sep 2021)

Grande Alvise.


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## uberales (6 Sep 2021)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> A día de hoy lo cierto es que nada se sabe que opina la mujer de oscar puente de que se vaya de zorras.



Si quieres te comento sobre lo que piensan de él familiares suyos. 

No le quieren ni ver ni los que llevan su apellido.


----------



## Genis Vell (6 Sep 2021)

Joder abarca mucho, que no se desinfle, que haga lo que promete caso a caso, la ponzoña en España (y en todas partes) es infinita, no puede acabar con todos, no es Superman, es más bien nuestro Batman así que se centre ahra en hacer dimitir a la fiscal y luego a por otro.


----------



## 917 (6 Sep 2021)

AssGaper dijo:


> Luego tienes la Sexta y su Wyoming que es lo mismo a lo que Alvise hace pero más enfermizo y asediando y regurgitando casos del PP y la derecha si no hay casos.
> Quien no se de cuenta de esta anomalía, tiene un problema de fanatismo ideológico o es ciego.



Ni la Sexta ni Wyoming saca trapos sucios sexuales o de lo que coma o de lo que gaste alguien como el buitre bulero de Alvise.


----------



## Sandy Ravage (6 Sep 2021)

Genis Vell dijo:


> Joder abarca mucho, que no se desinfle, que haga lo que promete caso a caso, la ponzoña en España (y en todas partes) es infinita, no puede acabar con todos, no es Superman, es más bien nuestro Batman así que se centre ahra en hacer dimitir a la fiscal y luego a por otro.



Ni que estuviese solo. Por narices tiene que tener una estructura detrás que lo sostiene. No creo que sea tan gilipollas.


----------



## Hasta_los_huevos_ (6 Sep 2021)

Se esta metiendo en el tema mahoma y musulmanes, hay que tener muchos huevos la verdad....


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## Hrodrich (8 Sep 2021)

Se está ganando a pulso el puesto de ario honorario supremo. Hacía falta alguien implacable, con 0 mariconadas y pegando golpetazos en la mesa continuamente y que tenga mucha difusión.


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## OYeah (8 Sep 2021)

A ver, Alvise: abusas de los tweets de los cojones y no explicas bien lo de la Falla.

¿Esa luna islámica la pusieron los pakis en la Falla? ¿Cómo, pagando? ¿Y ante las protestas la guardaron? 

Te explicas del culo, tienes la enfermedad del tweet. Y deja burbuja.info descansar un poco.


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## OYeah (9 Sep 2021)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​




Joder.....

Me equivoqué de empleo desde el principio. La política es la que renta. Aunque seas un concejal de mierda vas a vivir como dios.


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## OYeah (9 Sep 2021)

Si mañana no quemas la Falla quedarás como Spiriman, de la misma cuerda: agitador con la caña preparada.

Quema la Falla donde sea o te partiremos las piernas. No juegues con nosotros.


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## trancos123 (12 Sep 2021)

Y lo de Dolores Delgado?
De anunciar una gran exclusiva a no decir nada, la mitad de lo que dice es un bluf.


----------



## Roedr (12 Sep 2021)

trancos123 dijo:


> Y lo de Dolores Delgado?
> De anunciar una gran exclusiva a no decir nada, la mitad de lo que dice es un bluf.



y te perece poco lo que hace?. Con la mafia que nos gobierna se pone en gran riesgo en cada uno de sus posts.


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## Suko (14 Sep 2021)

Óscar Puente presenta hoy la querella contra Alvise Pérez por «amenazas y calumnias»


El PSOE nacional denuncia al tuitero ante la Fiscalía de Valladolid




www.elnortedecastilla.es


----------



## Suko (19 Sep 2021)

Alvise!!!!!! Donde andas??? Te has jiñado????


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Mar 2022)

belenus dijo:


> *CANAL ALVISE PEREZ
> 
> El Gobierno desvió 335.000 euros de los Fondos Europeos para reformas y mejoras de lujo en el palacio de vacaciones de Pedro Sánchez.*
> _*Las reformas de lujo incluyeron un baño deluxe de altos materiales o un solárium en el interior de Las Marismillas para el bronceado de sus huéspedes.*_
> *Esto es, sencillamente, vomitivo.*




Alvise Pérez, [22/03/2022 20:56]









> Vaya.
> 
> Una cuenta “altavoz” con distinto n° de teléfono y distinta IP ha sido suspendida por Twitter España en exactamente 34 minutos.
> 
> ...












Alvise Pérez


ℹ️ Canal de Actualidad libre e independiente. Puedes escribirme en Alvisepf@gmail.com o Alviseperez@protonmail.com Mis únicas redes son:	Instagram.com/Alviseperez	Facebook.com/Alviseperez Patreon.com/Alviseperez	IBAN: ES76 1465 0100 96 2048562854




t.me


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Jun 2022)

​


----------

